# April 11th Kingsville Wild Goose 3D Shoot



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Kingsvilles 2nd 3D Shoot will be held on April 11th 2010 and besides being a Great shoot with Friends and Family, two clubs have Teamed up to offer a special prize if you also attend the April 25th 2010 shoot at Gesto Game Getters as well...........................:smile:

April 25th, 2010 Gesto GameGetter 3D 
Opener; Win a New Martin Saber Bow!

To be entered in the Draw you must 
attend Kingsville 3D shoot on;

April 11th, 2010 Wild Goose 3D Shoot

Rules;

- You must attend the April 11th Kingsville shoot where you will be 
given a ticket with your name on it.

-Bring that ticket to the April 25th shoot at Gesto Gamegetters 
3D and you will be entered into the Draw for a New Martin Saber 
Bow.

- Tickets can not be transfered and the person who is named on 
the ticket must be registered to shoot at both shoots.

-Bow is donated by Atkins Archery & Custom Strings.

-Winner will be Drawn at 1:00pm at Gesto GameGetter 3D shoot 
on April 25th, 2010.

For more Details; www.gestogamegetters.com

See You There!:thumbs_up

Bob Beneteau
Chairperson Gesto GameGetters


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds good Bob, Will be there forsure and will try to get as many people I can to get out as'well and support the local club's in this area ! :thumbs_up
-Matt


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

To update, there will be some other draw prizes added, Doz arrows and some free shoot passes.

Bob


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Just a reminder, weather looks awesome for Sunday at the Wild Goose Kingsville archery shoot.:thumbs_up

Great 3D Shoot, Come out with friends and family:teeth:

Bob


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

A little recap of the Kingsville Wild Goose Archery shoot Today, we had 74 archers sign in for the shoot:darkbeer: which is the best turnout I have seen in at least 3 years.

74 ticket holders for the Martin Bow give away so we hope to see you all at the Gesto GameGetters Shoot on the 25th of April 2010 for the draw. Will have a few other prizes / doz. arrows and some Hats as well as shoot passes for Gesto.

Many Thanks to the fine folks at Kingsville for a great shoot and the co-operation between the clubs. These Guys and Gals are volunteers and they deserve our support.

It is great to see the numbers coming back up and also seeing friends that have been away from 3D for a while.

Bob Beneteau

Chairperson Gesto GameGetters.

PS. Lambton-Kent April 18th 2010



> Be sure to mark this date down.
> 
> April 18th
> 
> ...


----------

